
Open-source selenium helper library - mayurshah
https://github.com/selenium-webdriver-software-testing/kspl-selenium-helper
======
mayurshah
This library is intended to make job of selenium webdriver user easy. This can
be used for

Reporting Cross browser testing TestNG parallel execution Data Driven Testing
Easy integration with Jenkins HTML report / Excel reporting Reading data from
Excel file or CSV file TestNG FAQ: [http://mayurshah.in/tag/selenium-
webdriver?utm_source=hn&utm...](http://mayurshah.in/tag/selenium-
webdriver?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=kspl-selenium-
helper&utm_medium=readme_file)

Ask us a technical question:
[http://mayurshah.in/ask?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=kspl-
sele...](http://mayurshah.in/ask?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=kspl-selenium-
helper&utm_medium=readme_file).

